# Forum > News > Community Chat > Anime >  Black Rock Shooter (anime review)

## TheDanishGuy

Time to paint with all the colours of the wind, this is Black Rock Shooter!

We start out with the perky girl, Mato, becoming friends with the shy Yomi.

They bond over their mutual love for the children's book, Li'l Bird Li'L Bird Colorful Colors, but the cuteness starts getting creepy when Kagari, a weird girl who's a friend of Yomi's, starts hating Mato for visiting.

Meanwhile, a stunning battle takes place in an unknown, mysterious, location.

Things start to unfurl from there to culminate in everything getting explained, if bizarrely.

*Final Score*: 3/10



*Final thoughts*: Black Rock Shooter is colourful, and the fight scenes are cool-looking, but the message it tries to deliver is ham-handed and the story is hard to follow.

I later discovered it is actually part of a franchise that spawned, as far as I can tell, from a music video some years hence.

That is, however, not an excuse for being difficult to understand. An anime should be able to stand on its own, especially in this case where it's not a middle series like we'll see next week.

TAGS: Supernatural, Horror, Tragic

----------


## HUSKY BOOST

I kinda agree with you. I was definitely lured by epic fights and cool-looking characters, and the game series, but I ended up not even finishing watching it. Yep, it was that boring to me.

----------


## GalinaBlanca

If you lack the resources to carry out certain tasks, it is wise to hand over to a professional contractor.

----------

